
“a cellphone wrapped in tin foil on top of a desk” (when G. Maxwell arrested) - dctoedt
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/13/nyregion/ghislaine-maxell-jeffrey-epstein-bail.html
======
scintill76
Somewhat off-topic, but I can't help but note the contradiction of this:

> Prosecutors said that during a search of the house, investigators found a
> cellphone wrapped in tin foil on top of a desk — which they interpreted as
> “a seemingly misguided effort to evade detection” by law enforcement.

> “As these facts make plain, there should be no question that the defendant
> is skilled at living in hiding,” the prosecutors wrote.

So was wrapping the phone a dumb idea, or is she skilled at hiding? They
should have said something like "she's accustomed to taking extreme measures
to live in hiding." Or maybe this article is smashing together two quotes out-
of-context.

~~~
newsbinator
If you really want your phone to stay on but be unable to transmit/receive,
put it in the Faraday cage in your kitchen: the microwave.

~~~
wiml
Microwaves aren't actually full Faraday cages (perhaps some are, but not the
ones I've seen): the door seal forms a quarter-wave trap, which is a short
circuit at the oven's operating frequency, but not at other frequencies.

------
coolspot
[https://archive.is/TX4iE](https://archive.is/TX4iE)

------
ebg13
"(when G. Maxwell arrested)"

Well this is a rather unfortunate name collision. Sorry, Greg.

